# W8 Forum Help



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey can anyone help me out, I lost my password the the W8 Forum (http://www.w8forum.dk/) And I never get the password reset email. Can anyone send a message to a moderator over there and tell them to shoot me an email? THanks in advance. My user Name is: MRAJB
Email address is: jaxx001(at)comcast(DOT)net THanks again.


_Modified by AJB at 9:39 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 Forum Help (AJB)*

Anyone on that forum give me a hand?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: W8 Forum Help (AJB)*

what doyou need help with over there we cant help you with over here


----------

